
Talk is Cheap - bootload
http://www.webpronews.com/blogtalk/2007/03/30/talk-is-cheap
======
bootload
Refers to this Chris Debona article (with a poor title) ~
<http://egofood.blogspot.com/2007/03/in-which-i-speak-out-of-school-and.html>

